# Who's paying their subs/employees less?



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone out there decreasing sub/employee payrates? We have had to literally cut some of our prices by 20%, and they are down about 40% since 08/09. We don't want to have to do it...but at these prices it looks like it will be inevitable.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

NW Snow Removal;1104983 said:


> Anyone out there decreasing sub/employee payrates? We have had to literally cut some of our prices by 20%, and they are down about 40% since 08/09. We don't want to have to do it...but at these prices it looks like it will be inevitable.


Employee rates. No
Sub rates..In order to land "some" of my new work this year, it was inevitable....but I'm hoping it gets me in good with some new clients and pays off in the long run.

No price changes +/- for work I previously had, and have retained for this year.


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

I feel the same way but we have not cut our workers wages yet, we used to give everyone a 4 hour minimum but we have had to stop doing that since we are now having to bid our work at about 20% less then last year.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

NW Snow Removal;1104983 said:


> Anyone out there decreasing sub/employee payrates? We have had to literally cut some of our prices by 20%, and they are down about 40% since 08/09. We don't want to have to do it...but at these prices it looks like it will be inevitable.


We are in the same boat. Your not the only one. We havent cut sub rates yet, but it does seem inevitable. Interesting year to say the least.


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

motoxguy;1104993 said:


> I feel the same way but we have not cut our workers wages yet, we used to give everyone a 4 hour minimum but we have had to stop doing that since we are now having to bid our work at about 20% less then last year.


your lucky , up in canada one has to pay a minimum of four hours by law....also , if you try and challenge that with a sub , the odd sub will hit labour relations for clarification and that is how , years ago,I found out that unless a sub has control over loss and profit , he or she is an employee (and thats just one of about 15 conditions)...I got audited and it cost me 30k...


----------

